# Heads up



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

A link to a news article read today talking about a co. that makes annual list of companies nearing the belly-up stage. Sears was prominently on the list.  Personally not a big fan of Sears but know a lot of people are, especially of the Craftsman brand.

Sorry I didn't keep the link. Part of the article was talking about how successful last yrs list was. Think it was about 60% correct.

If this proves to be accurate, could leave a LOT of Craftsman tractor owners in a tough spot.

Anyone else get wind of this article?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've heard it before, but it sure seems as though Craftsman has a large following and I'd think that someone else would pick up the torch myself, but who knows in this day and age.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Some craftsman parts can be 'interchanged ' with other parts ( due to sears discontinuing them) - i regularly buy stuff for my craftsmans at regular tractor parts places.

A sears 'essential' store in a nearby town just changed back to a kmart - seemed odd there was actually a sears there - the mall up the street from it has a sears in it as well . From what i gather , warranty issues are a nitemare - between getting parts, having the tractor repaired by a service tech - it can take several weeks or more ( bad during mowing season) depending on what issue there is.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Tad strange such big company weren't ready for rainy days...even Lowes.

Make one wonder if we aren't coming full circle,big chain are feeling pinch/closing doors which may lead to country hardware stores opening again.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> A link to a news article read today talking about a co. that makes annual list of companies nearing the belly-up stage. Sears was prominently on the list.  Personally not a big fan of Sears but know a lot of people are, especially of the Craftsman brand.
> 
> Sorry I didn't keep the link. Part of the article was talking about how successful last yrs list was. Think it was about 60% correct.
> 
> ...



My Craftsman ys4500 was built by Husqvarna so maybe I will still be able to get parts.. I hope..


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Heard on the radio news today. Negative reports about Sears. Article said something like 100 stores closing.

This may be a written report regarding the closures.

Sears closing more stores as holiday sales slide | Reuters


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's hard to believe that at one time, Sears was bigger than Walmart even. I sure miss the days of drooling in the "wishbook"!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Heard on the radio news today. Negative reports about Sears. Article said something like 100 stores closing.
> 
> This may be a written report regarding the closures.
> 
> Sears closing more stores as holiday sales slide | Reuters




Yep they got all of our local stores the last time they down-sized we have to drive 60 miles now to get parts. I just order parts online (not from sears) its alot easier, and usually cheaper..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> It's hard to believe that at one time, Sears was bigger than Walmart even. I sure miss the days of drooling in the "wishbook"!



Yep, and walmart is on the decline I got out of their stock years ago.. Our local stores are in the red big time.. The only one in that arena that seems to be holding is Autozone..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cracks in the chinking.......... 
.
.

Florida hit hardest by Sears store closings

Florida to lose 11 Sears or Kmart stores; Ohio, Michigan and Georgia will lose 6
AP – Thu, Dec 29, 2011 7:18 PM EST.. .
.





HOFFMAN ESTATES, Ill. (AP) -- Florida will be hit the hardest by the closing of Sears and Kmart stores, losing 11, according to a preliminary list of 79 planned closures released Thursday. 

Ohio, Michigan and Georgia are not far behind with six store closures planned in their states. Tennessee, North Carolina and Minnesota are set to lose four stores each. 

A spokeswoman for Sears Holding Corp. said each store employs between 40 and 80 people. 

None of the closures announced so far are in Sears' home state of Illinois. 

The 125-year-old retailer said on Tuesday it would close up to 120 stores to raise cash. 

The projected closings represent only about 3 percent of Sears Holdings' U.S. stores. Sears and Kmart merged in 2005. The company now has about 3,560 stores in the U.S. That's up from 3,500 immediately after the merger. 

Here is the list of closures announced so far http://www.searsmedia.com/tools/122711_close.pdf : 

— Alabama (3): Sears in Mobile; Kmart in Auburn and Gadsden. 

— California (3): Sears in El Monte and San Diego (2). 

— Colorado (3): Sears in Longmont; Kmart in Broomfield and Glenwood Springs. 

— Florida (11): Sears in Crystal River, Deland, Port St. Lucie, Stuart, West Palm Beach; Kmart in Callaway, Fernandina Beach, New Smyrna Beach, Orange City, Pompano Beach and St. Augustine. 

— Georgia (6): Sears in Macon; Kmart in Atlanta, Buford, Columbus, Douglasville and Jonesboro. 

— Idaho (1): Sears in Lewiston. 

— Indiana (3): Sears in Anderson; Kmart in Indianapolis and St. John. 

— Iowa (2): Kmart in Cedar Rapids and Davenport. 

— Kansas (1): Sears in Lawrence. 

— Kentucky (3): Sears in Middleboro; Kmart in Hazard and Winchester. 

— Maryland (1): Sears in Ellicott City. 

— Michigan (6): Sears in Adrian, Brighton, Chesterfield Township, Harper Woods, Monroe and Washington Township. 

— Minnesota (4): Kmart in Duluth, New Hope, White Bear Lake and Willmar. 

— Mississippi (3): Sears in Columbus, Jackson and McComb. 

— Missouri (2): Sears in Lee's Summit and St. Louis. 

— New Hampshire (2): Sears in Keene and Nashua. 

— North Carolina (4): Sears in High Point, Morehead City, Rocky Mount and Statesville. 

— Ohio (6): Kmart in Chagrin Falls, Columbus, Medina, Springfield and Toledo (2). 

— Oregon (1): Sears in Roseburg. 

— Pennsylvania (2): Sears in Pottstown and Upper Darby. 

— South Carolina (1): Sears in Sumter. 

— Tennessee (4): Sears in Antioch, Cleveland, Oak Ridge; Kmart in Hendersonville. 

— Virginia (3): Sears in Norfolk; Kmart in Midlothian and Richmond. 

— Washington (2): Sears in Walla Walla; Kmart in Lacey. 

— Wisconsin (2): Sears in West Baraboo; Kmart in Rice Lake. 
...
.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Cracks in the chinking..........
> .
> .
> 
> ...



Yep, and to add to that there have been rumors of the Lebanon K-mart closing as well..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most closings were due to negative sales for 3 plus years , stand alone stores ( property taxes) and other factors. Another factor is updates to stores and products is slow. 

Wally world and target are the biggest competitors - its funny that theres such a draw to wally world - Ive noticed their prices really arent that much better (as much shelf stock as they have), customer service is horrible - i refuse to go in there anymore. Im not impressed with Target either by thier store, products or prices.

I have to say that I use lucas oil in my vehicles/tractors - i went to wally world, dollar general and all the auto parts stores in the area and place it was the cheepest? Kmart by a good $2 - not on sale either.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Most closings were due to negative sales for 3 plus years , stand alone stores ( property taxes) and other factors. Another factor is updates to stores and products is slow.
> 
> Wally world and target are the biggest competitors - its funny that theres such a draw to wally world - Ive noticed their prices really arent that much better (as much shelf stock as they have), customer service is horrible - i refuse to go in there anymore. Im not impressed with Target either by thier store, products or prices.
> 
> I have to say that I use lucas oil in my vehicles/tractors - i went to wally world, dollar general and all the auto parts stores in the area and place it was the cheepest? Kmart by a good $2 - not on sale either.



I 2nd that I havent been in walmart in going on 2 years now, and dont plan too they really are lacking in their customer skills.. They want you to spend your $$ there but they forget your $$ is their paycheck. I believe alot of companies forget that repeat business is what keeps the lights on, and the door open. I really dont care for target either except for electronics. But I believe searspartdirect will not be included in the cut though so parts should be available for awhile yet. Its just the problem of having to order everything online, and pay their shipping charges.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres another 1st for Sears - one of thier new technology tractors at the Detroit Auto show :

Detroit Auto Show debuting its first lawn tractor


EFI, traction control, and a near $7,000 price tag.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup! And next year will be the unveilling of anti locking brakes and airbags for the lawn tractor as well as Northstar navigation!:lmao: I think it's cool, but holy cow!


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

One goes down...Another picks up... Right now its Amazon... They just put in a new building 50 miles from here hiring 5000 people.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Heres another 1st for Sears - one of thier new technology tractors at the Detroit Auto show :
> 
> Detroit Auto Show debuting its first lawn tractor
> 
> ...



Pretty nice, and up to date tractor but they should have added a fab deck instead of the stamped one.. For the price it is selling for the fab deck would really bring it into the class they are hoping for.. Husqvarnas new LS series are on the cutting edge with that plus they have the Kawi engines. I hate stamped decks they are alot more hassle for service, and dont hold up nearly as well.. I think when my YS4500 gets turned out to pasture I will be getting a LS series Husqvarna. If they would get out of the office chair more often, and go cut some grass they would have a better feel for what we want in a tractor.. If you guys are like me I dont have one of those pretty city yards. I have a rural rough yard, and those pretty mowers dont hold up well unless they are tough.. Dont even get me started on Carlisles little weak 2 ply tires.....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I forgot to mention the LS series Husqvarna is priced at $1999.00 with the 26hp Kawi engine, and the fab deck.. I like Craftsman but they need to up their game without the extra $$..


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Kevin Beitz said:


> One goes down...Another picks up... Right now its Amazon... They just put in a new building 50 miles from here hiring 5000 people.


You couldn't have picked a better company to make your point, Kevin. Ten or 12 years ago Amazon built a regional distribution warehouse here. They no sooner had it stocked and they announced that they were completely pulling out. So it goes and so it goes.

Later,
Chiz


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's called taking a tax break. A losing business/building venture that fails can actually get a huge tax-break for revenue losses. It's more common than people realize.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep they (Amazon) did the same thing here they wouldnt even agree to put the warehouse here unless the Co would give them a tax cut on the property, and business..


----------

